

Google Follow Finder for Twitter:  - 9lessonslabs
http://followfinder.googlelabs.com
Google Follow Finder for Twitter:
======
elidourado
I started a friend finder for Twitter (on appengine) a while back, but never
fully fleshed it out.

<http://tweetersyoumayknow.appspot.com/>

~~~
9lessonslabs
Your link not working

IndexError: list index out of range

------
hardik
So far, the results are throwing up mostly celeb-users. Looking forward to a
tool that helps you discover normal people with similar tastes.

